# Candice's Twins



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Candice had twins. A buckling and a doeling. The buckling is healthy and feisty but the doeling is a little slow. She got some fluid in her lungs but she gets stronger every hour.

Buckling now named Zeep. He has a moon spot on his hip. Neither parent nor grand parents has them.










The doeling now named Zelda. (might be keeping her) She has perfect gopher ears yet both mom and dad have elf and is beautifully roaned.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

oh my gosh please keep zelda, she is divine!! <3

look at the big boof head on Zeep - no wonder he was a bit stuck! poor mumma lol


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Beautiful..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

They are adorable. Congrats. I would keep Zelda.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww Congrats! They are gorgeous! I am guessing it was the buck I seen on video earlier? The video cut out when there were hooves hanging out, not sure which baby that was as I had only been watching for a few minutes.
Are both babies with mama now? What did you have to do with the doe to get the fluid out? I remember someone mentioning that on another topic.

Such adorable babies, and Candice <which is my name too!> is a beautiful doe! And OMG she has gorgeous horns too!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats , they are gorgeous , love that moonspot 
Seriously , you have to keep Zelda !!
I would keep both , but thats just me , lolol


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

YAYYYY! Happy babies!!!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Sorry the pictures are so grainy. I'll get better pictures of them tomorrow. If I keep Zelda I'm registering her a grade. Maybe I can show her. Those ears are just so perfect. 

@ keren

Yep he has that fat head his daddy had. Honestly I don't know how I got him(Dante) out of Beep. He weighed at least 14lbs at birth where as Zeep weighs around 8-9

@Hooseirshadow

The buck was born first the camera cut off just as soon as we were getting down to business. Yep both babies are with her. She is taking good care of them. As for getting the fluid out of Zelda's lungs I hung her upside down and let her sway like a pendulum then cleaned out her mouth with a nasal bulb several times as well as patted her sides a bit roughly and encouraged her to scream. It took a bit of milti tasking on my part since I still can't really use my left hand too well. I love Candice's horns too. They curve to elegantly and she's only two years old.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! Absolutely beautiful babies and glad to hear that they are doing well too :hug:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Congrats!!!! They are adorable, and I love the names too!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yep ,swinging gets the job done ! Gravity rings the fluid p and out.
I have swung puppies before , lol.
But seriously a gentle swing while cradling the head and neck between you fingers for pups and gently hanging the goat upsidedown and slowly rocking so the neck doesn't snap back works.
When you need to get that fluid out quickly that's the way .


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow that buckling was HUGE! 14lbs? holy goat! Our biggest baby was 13lbs, and she was a monster, looked like our doe gave birth to a month old kid lol


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

They're both adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

Congratulations! Beautiful babies!


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

(Hiding from hubby as I type this) Is that beautiful buckling spoken for? Will you be disbudding?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Pmed you Serenity. I have some explaining to do to my dad about the little girl. I'm not supposed to be keeping any...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I saw the whole thing possible to see...she did awesome with the doeling...I mean really....moving so smoothly and quickly it was great to learn from 

They look so sweet


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you NyGoatMom. I just watched it. Since it skipped a few frames it looked like I was swinging the heck out of her but I wasn't lol. It was only a gentle sway.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Zelda girl first because I am seriously in love.


































And Zeep the boy. That is a moon spot right? I've never seen them in person and I keep wanting to wipe it off lol.


















And the whole gang.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow , they are gorgeous ! That Zelda is adorable , lolol
I can see why you are so in love with her 
The buckling , Zeep is a handsome fella , such a beautiful little
family you have there


----------

